# Des Moines Iowa, Looking for subcontracting job



## DesMoines2500 (Nov 1, 2012)

Hey guys, I'm new to owning a plow and am looking for work. A buddy and I just went in together on a 2000 Sierra 2500 with a 7.5' plow. We're open to plowing anytime day or night, completely open schedule 24/7. The primary driver has experience plowing, I basically just bought the plow to do a few of my rental properties and will only fill in when needed.

Proximity to Des Moines' South Side and downtown preferred but nothing around Des Moines would be out of line.

Responsible, motivated and most importantly, insured.

Dave: (515)707*262one









Put this beast to work for you.


----------



## DesMoines2500 (Nov 1, 2012)

Bump, have a couple great leads but still looking. $65 an hour seems to be the going rate. 

We're now fully set up with an LLC, $500K business Liability, EIN. Just need the routes.


----------

